# ES problems



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

A good buddy of mine is having problems with his 2012 honda rancher it's the it's the electric shift and automatic version is jumping gears and won't go back to neutral until he cuts it off!!!! Any advice on what to do

. < see that dot my signature starts below/behind it

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

On the front lower part of the engine look for the shift sensor. The part is about $90 and have the dealer install it. It has to be "timed". I tried doing it on my wife's bike, and I'm VERY mechanically inclined, it's was a no-go! Dealer charged me $50 to install it. So $140 and 2 hours later we were rolling again.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Being a 2012 should be no charge to fix, bring it in to the dealer


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for the replies, pretty sure he voided the warranty snorkeled and gear reduction


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Warrenty gone lol. We just did this on ma brother in laws bike gr and snorked and lift. Not even 3 months old haha. But id call the dealer and see what they can do for u ma friend


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

his was about that old when he did the gear reduction he snorkeled it a couple of weeks after he got it


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did he shave the sensor during the gr?


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

i dont think so


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I would still try the dealer. My dealer doesn't give a hoot what's done, as long as he gets paid


----------

